# What the?!



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

So I'll admit that Nikko's had his share of issues, having been rescued about 2 yrs ago from a string of abusive homes. I'll admit that he only ever became about 90% housebroken because he spent his first 7 yrs of life being taught just to go wherever/whenever and that asking to go out equaled being beaten. I'll even admit that I spoiled him a bit.

That said, it seems there has been a complete turnaround from what has been the norm for the past almost entire time he's been with me.

He's gotten lazy and chooses to pee on the side of the trash can or side of the toilet rather than sniff around outside for a spot. He's gotten brazen enough to stand on the living room table (stepping from the couch to the table) to take food, if he's not being watched (something he's never done before). He's even begun barking at random. (Granted, I live on a college campus and he has always barked at noise, but it's more frequent lately.)

What gives?! Nothing in his surroundings have changed, he's getting the same amount of attention, and his urine/stool are consistent (nothing more frequent or oddly colored, etc).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> So I'll admit that Nikko's had his share of issues, having been rescued about 2 yrs ago from a string of abusive homes. I'll admit that he only ever became about 90% housebroken because he spent his first 7 yrs of life being taught just to go wherever/whenever and that asking to go out equaled being beaten. I'll even admit that I spoiled him a bit.
> 
> That said, it seems there has been a complete turnaround from what has been the norm for the past almost entire time he's been with me.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I can't help but I hope that little freshie gets back on track soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If I were in your situation I think I would try the Nothing In Life Is Free program. Perhaps he is feeling confident enough now to try to be head of the household!! I would ask him to sit before feeding him, have him come to you (rather than you go to him) for affection, etc. Here is a site with info on NILIF. You can Google "NILIF Dog" and get a lot of sites with info.

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

He's gotten lazy and chooses to pee on the...side of the toilet... 



I am so sorry you're having problems...I think Sher has given you a great resource. I wonder if this method will work on my husband's behavoir (mentioned above).


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> He's gotten lazy and chooses to pee on the...side of the toilet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> So I'll admit that Nikko's had his share of issues, having been rescued about 2 yrs ago from a string of abusive homes. I'll admit that he only ever became about 90% housebroken because he spent his first 7 yrs of life being taught just to go wherever/whenever and that asking to go out equaled being beaten. I'll even admit that I spoiled him a bit.
> 
> That said, it seems there has been a complete turnaround from what has been the norm for the past almost entire time he's been with me.
> 
> ...


The training suggestion of the NILIF is a good one, but I wonder if you have considered that this change in behavior could be the result of a medical issue. If he has a urinary track infection, kidney stones or any other number of medical issues it can result in a change in potty training habits. I don't mean to raise scary spectors, but it is useful to consider the posibilities. Am I calculating correctly that your pup is now 9? It is pretty common for some of these things to appear at that age. 

My Cloud was diabetic, the first signs were drinking more and urinating more frequently. Cloud also got hungrier when his sugar levels were off. Other conditions can cause hunger to increase which could result in stealing behavior. Clouseau was my best dog about never having accidents in the house. But once he was put on meds for his heart condition he peed constantly and often "brazenly" right in front of me. I think when they pee in front of you they are trying to tell you something. Finally, barking more frequently could also mean he is trying to tell you something. It may be something about needing more training, but it might also be something about how they are feeling.


----------

